# Drive shaft spins but doesn’t move



## 6.0twin (Apr 6, 2020)

Idk if it’s my diff or drive shaft or joints


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm betting you have broken the Pinion. 
Remove the driveshaft and you will likely find you can spin the flange with ease.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

its still on the winter jack stands ?


----------

